
Million requests per second with Python - rdtsc
https://medium.com/@squeaky_pl/million-requests-per-second-with-python-95c137af319#.j2eoj7oik
======
olegkikin
"Hello world" is not particularly interesting. Make it do something simple,
but fast. Like connect to memcached, get a random piece of data, spit it out.

------
clishem
Why would you benchmark single thread performance?

